# Indiana Jones und andere tolle Filme



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Hab gestern "Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes" gesehen, nächste Woche ist dann "Der letzte Kreuzzug" fällig und danach ab ins Kino und den neuen Teil geschaut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe diese Filme, genauso wie Zurück in Zukunft. Man war ich da noch klein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was haltet Ihr davon, dass Harrison Ford noch einen vierten Teil gedreht hat?
Welche Filme liebt Ihr seid Eurer Kindheit?

Erzählt mal.

LG Gwynny


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Mai 2008)

Der heißt "Indiana", nicht "Indianer". ;P


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

lol   Indianer ^^

Ich liebe die Indiana Jones Filme. Schau sie seit ich klein bin immer und immer wieder an.

Wer könnte besser sein als Harrison Ford für die Rolle? Ganz klar, er musste einfach auch beim 4ten Teil mit machen.


----------



## Ennia (13. Mai 2008)

früher waren sie besser ^^ muss ich sagen... war schnell gelangweilt gestern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

Ich fand das mit der Lade so cool. Wie billig die doch verreckt sind. Tja heute ist man sich hald schon viel besseres gewöhnt. Aber ich finde sie einfach immer noch gut. Errinnert einem immer an früher.


----------



## Theroas (13. Mai 2008)

Der Harrison ist mittlerweile halt nicht mehr der jüngste. Wenn er im neuen Teil allerdings
nicht den Action Hank machen muß geht das klar.

Star Wars
Kampfern Galactica
Planet der Affen
Operation Capricorn
Die Goonies
Feivel der Mauswanderer

..geht heute noch.


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

Oh mann wie peinlich, böser Tippfehler Sorry an Dich Indiana!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Theroas schrieb:


> Der Harrison ist mittlerweile halt nicht mehr der jüngste. Wenn er im neuen Teil allerdings
> nicht den Action Hank machen muß geht das klar.
> 
> Star Wars
> ...


 Feivel ist klasse!
Hab am Weekend erst wieder die Hexe und der Zauberer geschaut von Disney, immer wieder schön.
Aber ich bin ja eh bekennender Disney-Fan, zumindest von den alten Filmen so bis Arielle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwyny


----------



## Theroas (13. Mai 2008)

Laut Fikipedia kommt das "Indiana" vom Namen des Hundes von George Lucas.
Und "Jones" sollte anfangs "Smith" lauten.

Indiana Smith. Gut, daß sie das geändert haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (13. Mai 2008)

Hab am Wochenende Disney's Der Zauberer und die Hexe nach was weiß ich wievielen Jahren wieder gesehen ^^ ein einmaliges Erlebnis sag ich euch :>

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Hexe_und_der_Zauberer

// ^^ gwynny war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (13. Mai 2008)

Indiana Jones ist schon Kult.
Laut den DVD-Kommentaren hat die Requisiteurin Harrison Ford und Steven Spielberg auf dem berühmten Hut platz nehmen lassen damit der gebrauchter aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe der neue Film verunstaltet das Ganze nicht.


----------



## Thoryia (13. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> früher waren sie besser ^^ muss ich sagen... war schnell gelangweilt gestern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das versteh ich grad nicht, wovon warst Du gestern schnell gelangweilt? Hast Du den 4. Teil schon gestern gesehen oder was meinst Du damit? Oo


----------



## jazz.mazz (13. Mai 2008)

Ich sag nur " INDIEEEE, eine Schlange!!"

Eine Kindheit ohne Indianer Jones, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen..
Genauso dazu gehören das A-Team, die Schlümpfe und He-Man!!

Apropo.. da gibts einen Zeichentrick Film, der heisst Taran und der Zauberkessel, der ist übelst böse.. mit Zauberskeletten und sowas...den muss ich unbedingt gucken!


----------



## Ennia (13. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das versteh ich grad nicht, wovon warst Du gestern schnell gelangweilt? Hast Du den 4. Teil schon gestern gesehen oder was meinst Du damit? Oo




naja, wie qonix schon gesagt hat:"Tja heute ist man sich hald schon viel besseres gewöhnt." und ich fand Indiana früher halt um einiges besser als jetzt, da es doch so viel mehr "Krach-Bums" und "Pew-Pews" in Filmen gibt als früher, wo doch alles noch einen Tick schlechter war als jetzt - is ja logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bin halt zu sehr verwöhnt schon.
Darum kam auch Episode 1 auch erst im später in die kinos *lol*... ach vergesst das wieder ^^ obwohl es stimmt :>


----------



## Dogar (13. Mai 2008)

Was mich sehr gestört hat war dieses rumgeschnipple ...

aber das Essen ist immer noch genial

Schlange a la Suprise
und Affenhrin auf eis 

lecker *G*

im ersten teil haben die ja auch gezeigt wie die "bösewichter" geschmolzen sind.
Warum zeigen die im 2. dann nich wie der arme da das Herz rausgerissen bekommt und dann verbrannt wird ? 

Ich freu mich aber auch auf Sonntag ^^

Obwohl ich weis das ich dann sicherlich wieder Fate of Atlantis zocken werd ^^


----------



## Dr Jones (13. Mai 2008)

Herr Ford kann locker noch 2 Filme in der Richtung machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ja ein Fan dert guten alten Film Serien:

Beverly Hills Cop
Lethal Weapon
Rambo
Rocky
Indy
Highlander
Stirb Langsam
Mad MAx
Star Wars
Conan
H20
Freddy

Von all den Serien gibt es ja nun schon 4 oder mehr TeileConen mal ausgenommen)

Und ich finde das jede dieser Serien auch heute noch sehr gut umgesetzt werden könnten mit den alten Schauspielern.

Man sieht ja das es geht mit Rocky oder Rambo und wie ich hoffe mit Indy.

Leider is der Letzte Highlander fürn Popo.


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

Ihr habt alle noch Lesslie Nilson vergessen mit seinen HAMMER Filmen. Gerade gestern kam wieder der erste Teil von die nackte Kanonen. Die Filme sind auch nach dem 100 Mal noch zum tot lachen.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle noch Lesslie Nilson vergessen mit seinen HAMMER Filmen. Gerade gestern kam wieder der erste Teil von die nackte Kanonen. Die Filme sind auch nach dem 100 Mal noch zum tot lachen.


oh ja die filme sind so herrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetz hab ich den gester aber natürlich verpasst -.-


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

Dr schrieb:


> Herr Ford kann locker noch 2 Filme in der Richtung machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja von Rocky brauche ich z. B. keinen neuen Teil, aber der Highlander war schon klasse. Und über Lethal Weapon kann ich mich immer noch kaputt lachen. Und die Psycho-Horror-Dinger mag ich eh nicht. Blair witch projekt hat mir den Rest gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der beste Star Wars Film war der mit den Ewoks, die sind niedlich die Dinger!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> naja, wie qonix schon gesagt hat:"Tja heute ist man sich hald schon viel besseres gewöhnt." und ich fand Indiana früher halt um einiges besser als jetzt, da es doch so viel mehr "Krach-Bums" und "Pew-Pews" in Filmen gibt als früher....


Ähm, der Film, welcher gestern im Fernsehen lief, war der 2. Teil von 1984... Bis auf den ersten Teil (1981) gibts keinen älteren... Ich verstehe nicht, was du uns mitteilen willst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (13. Mai 2008)

Ich liene Indiana Jones die Filme sind einfach nur genial wie alles was sich um den Mann dreht. ^^
Ich freue mich riesig auf den 4.


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ähm, der Film, welcher gestern im Fernsehen lief, war der 2. Teil von 1984... Bis auf den ersten Teil (1981) gibts keinen älteren... Ich verstehe nicht, was du uns mitteilen willst....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er meint, dass die Filme heute einem einfach nicht mehr so mitreissen wie früher. Auch war früher die Todesszenen und so voll brutal und heute einfach nur noch alter Hut.


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Er meint, dass die Filme heute einem einfach nicht mehr so mitreissen wie früher. Auch war früher die Todesszenen und so voll brutal und heute einfach nur noch alter Hut.


Aber:



Ennia schrieb:


> früher waren sie besser ^^ muss ich sagen... war schnell gelangweilt gestern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er fand die früheren Filme besser, als den Film gestern (Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes(1984)).
Aber dieser war doch von früher, welchen alten Indiana Jones-Teilen sollen denn bitte besser sein,
wenn das hier der 2. war? Das hört sich so an als denke er, der Film gestern wäre neu o.ä. ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

Ich sag jetzt mal was, wofür ich bestimmt eine auf den Deckel bekomme: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Jugend weiß die guten Dinge von damals nicht mehr zu schätzen, wie kann denn Indiana langweilig werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja außer man war eh nie ein richtiger Fan davon...
Ich fand Stirb langsam 4.0 z. B. zum Teil doch sehr übertrieben, es waren einfach zu viele special effects. Da lob ich mir doch die alten Filme. Ist nur meine Meinung.

LG Gwynny


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Mai 2008)

Andere tolle Film(-Reihe)?

Indiana natürlich, freu mich schon auf Teil 4. 
Star Wars
Back to the Future.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Herr der Ringe
Monty Python

Meine unschlagbaren Favoriten.


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Andere tolle Film(-Reihe)?
> 
> Indiana natürlich, freu mich schon auf Teil 4.
> Star Wars
> ...


 Yeah! Monty Python!
Ich sag nur die Ritter der Kokosnuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt mal was, wofür ich bestimmt eine auf den Deckel bekomme:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, du bekommst einen auf den Deckel, aber nur wegen Verallgemeinerung...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich gehöre, leider, auch der Jugend von Heute an, dennoch gefallen mir die alten
Streifen besser wie diese "Held-kann-alles-weiß-alles"-Filme von heute...


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

Es sollen sich einfach all jene der "Jugend" ausgenommen fühlen, die die guten alten Dinge zu schätzen wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sry Lurock

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Es sollen sich einfach all jene der "Jugend" ausgenommen fühlen, die die guten alten Dinge zu schätzen wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es sei dir vergeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Er fand die früheren Filme besser, als den Film gestern (Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes(1984)).
> Aber dieser war doch von früher, welchen alten Indiana Jones-Teilen sollen denn bitte besser sein,
> wenn das hier der 2. war? Das hört sich so an als denke er, der Film gestern wäre neu o.ä. ...
> 
> ...


Er meinte als er den GLEICHEN Film früher als er noch neu war geschaut hat.


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Er meinte als er den GLEICHEN Film früher als er noch neu war geschaut hat.


schwere Geburt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

War aber auch ziemlich "ungünstig" ausgedrückt...


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> schwere Geburt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup, jetzt brauch ich erst mal 2 Monate Urlaub.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> War aber auch ziemlich "ungünstig" ausgedrückt...


find ich nich...


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

So, nun haben wir uns alle wieder lieb  und > Back to topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Theroas (13. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
I sense Hans!

Gehen auch Serien?

Magnum z.B. - ein Traum


----------



## Whity07 (13. Mai 2008)

Meine Lieblings Film Reihe - Eindeutig die Quadrologie "Alien"
Einfach super die kann ich mir immer wieder ansehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis auf den letzten den dieser *!(!$/=& französische Regisseur verkaggt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Gehen auch Serien?
> 
> Magnum z.B. - ein Traum



Klar, alles was Du gerne gesehen hast, bzw. siehst. Ich habe z. B. "Ein Colt für alle Fälle" super gerne gesehen.

Und als ich noch klein war, so vor 10 Jahren stand ich voll auf "Sailor Moon". Oh Gott, ich hatte alles, die Puppen, Hanttücher, Heftchen, Sticker....man ich war ja mal richtig crazy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Whity07 schrieb:


> Meine Lieblings Film Reihe - Eindeutig die Quadrologie "Alien"
> Einfach super die kann ich mir immer wieder ansehen.
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja, der dritte Teil ist meiner Meinugn nach der beste.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Whity07 (13. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Und als ich noch klein war, so vor 10 Jahren stand ich voll auf "Sailor Moon". Oh Gott, ich hatte alles, die Puppen, Hanttücher, Heftchen, Sticker....man ich war ja mal richtig crazy!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin jetzt nicht so alt das ich sagen könnte "jaja damals..." aber ich erinnere mich noch als ich 9 war und , ähnlich wie bei dir, der Pokemon Hype war xD

Im Dritten teil vor allem das Ende sehr Rührend, wo in der ungeschnitten fassung kurz vor ihrem Lavatod die Königin schlüpft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

Gott früher fand ich auch Knight Rider voll cool. Hab das immer geschaut. Der gute alte Kit ^^

Den grössten Teil weiss ichs chon gar nicht mehr. Aber es gab damals sehr viel was ich so geguckt habe.

Dragonball war auch echt geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (na gut ist es immer noch)


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gott früher fand ich auch Knight Rider voll cool. Hab das immer geschaut. Der gute alte Kit ^^
> 
> Den grössten Teil weiss ichs chon gar nicht mehr. Aber es gab damals sehr viel was ich so geguckt habe.
> 
> ...



Ja gut Dragon Ball Z hab ich mir auch mit 21 noch reingezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man wird halt doch nie erwachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (13. Mai 2008)

Indiana Jones ist sehr genial. Aber teilweise haben die im vierten Teil gar nicht so viele neue Computer-Effekte genommen wie es heutzutage der Fall ist. Achtet im Trailer mal auf die Szene mit dem Auto wo von vorne irgendwas angeflogen kommt. Das sieht noch sehr nach der guten alten Bluebox aus wie sie in den ersten drei Teilen genommen wurde.
Leider mag meine Freundin den Indi nich :/ Naja.. irgendwie krieg ich sie schon da rein.

Ansonsten halt Star Wars, HDR. Sind wohl so die Top Trilogien..meine jetzt nur die "alten" Filme, nicht die 3 Neuen wie bei Star Wars.


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

Naja wenn du mal die ganzen Animes die so auch im Nachmittagsprogramm laufen mal ungeschnitten reinziehst sind auch die nicht für Kinder. Es würden sich viele wundern wie krass One Piece und Naruto in wirklichkeit sind.

edit: @Siu also so alt ist HDR nun wirklich nicht. ^^


----------



## Siu (13. Mai 2008)

Das "alt" war hauptsächlich auf Star Wars bezogen. 
One Piece wird derzeit nur noch geschnitten. Habe mir zum Glück alle Folgen auf orig. japanisch mit dt. Untertitel reingezogen. War wesentlich angenehmer zu schauen als der geschnittene Müll.


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

Ich kenn ne tolle Seite wo dus auf deutsch schauen kannst und an geschnitten Sachen wurde jap. mit deutschem Untertittel eingefügt. Da merkt man erst wieviel wirklich geschnitten wurde.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (13. Mai 2008)

Lethal Weapon Reihe.... Ein Schwarzer und ein Spinner sind immer die Gewinner ^^ absulut genial

Stirb Langsam Reihe.... Yipieh Ya yeah Schweinebacke.... der Hammer einfach nur hammer (my first Favorite ^^)

Beverly Hills Cop Reihe... Eddie Murphy in Bester Rolle

Bruce Lee Filme... Einfach nur geil diese Kung-Fuu Filme... und immer dieses Übertriebene Kampfgeräusch und die geilen Syncroisationen ^^

Pulp Fiction.... Einfach nur Toll ^^

Schweigen der Lämmer/Roter Drache/Hannibal Rising.... echt zum anbeissen cool

Der Pate 1 ... muss ich nix zu sagen ^^

Waynes World 1 + 2.... Einfach nur zum ablachen

Blues Brothers... Einfach nur Kultig


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja wenn du mal die ganzen Animes die so auch im Nachmittagsprogramm laufen mal ungeschnitten reinziehst sind auch die nicht für Kinder. Es würden sich viele wundern wie krass One Piece und Naruto in wirklichkeit sind.
> 
> edit: @Siu also so alt ist HDR nun wirklich nicht. ^^


 Stimmt, ungeschnitten sind die wirklich derbe!

Es gibt übrigens einen uralten HDR- Film. So zeichentrickmäßig, ist sehr genial geworden. Es konnte nur kein weiterer Teil produziert werden, weil der erste ein Flopp und zu teuer war. Schade.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Milivoje (13. Mai 2008)

als ich gestern den iniana im temple of doom sah (auch geschnitten), hab ich mich bei diesem bösen priester ca. 3 sekunden gefragt, woran er mich erinnert..... WL T6er Helm. unfassbare kopie, die sich blizz da geleistet hat^^

hab leider nur ein bild von der seite gefunden

http://pics.livejournal.com/toddalcott/pic/000kfbex/s320x240

und hier die fälschung

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1170/101372...4ecfd00.jpg?v=0


und noch die urform:

http://www.otherlandtoys.co.uk/images/gremlin800.jpg


----------



## Yuukami (13. Mai 2008)

indiana jones is kult fertig aus 

ps hab ihr euch mal die alten zombiefilme angeguckt
eh bei solchen filmen werdet ihr euch die ganze zeit beömmeln


----------



## Dr Jones (13. Mai 2008)

Viele heutigen Filme sind auch wegen den Hauptdarstellern einfach nicht mehr das was man von früher kennt.

Action Helden heute:The Rock,Jason Statham,Vin Diesel

Action Helden Damals:J.C.Van Damme,Bruce Willis,Stallone,Schwarzenegger,Mel Gibson,Lungren,Brandon Lee,Jacky Chan,Jet Lie,Bruce Lee,Harrison Ford

Action Stars von Vorgestern:Kirk Douglas,Henry Fonda,Charlton Heston,John Wayne


Wenn man sich die Namen so ansieht merkt man wann die Zeit der Großen Action Filme mit viel rums war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle haben Damals wie heute gute Action Filme gemacht.

Heute is eben das Geld wichtiger geworden und dafür eben die Person ansich steht im Hintergund was schade ist.
Wie oft sieht man einen Film und denkt sich hmm super Effekte was ein Sound was ein Bild und man merkt das is ein Anime oder eine Serie ist.

Was heute für Serien so wie für Anime/Trickfilme an Geld ausgegen wird,soviel kosteten nicht mal einige Filme damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (13. Mai 2008)

wer dolph lundgren und jean-claude van damme sagt, muss auch chuck norris sagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Feivel ist klasse!
> Hab am Weekend erst wieder die Hexe und der Zauberer geschaut von Disney, immer wieder schön.
> Aber ich bin ja eh bekennender Disney-Fan, zumindest von den alten Filmen so bis Arielle
> 
> ...



Ja, den Film hab' ich auch gesehen... Madame Mim ist cool! xD Die ganzen alten Disneyklassiker sind echt sehr schön und unterhaltsam!


----------



## Gwynny (14. Mai 2008)

Dr schrieb:


> Viele heutigen Filme sind auch wegen den Hauptdarstellern einfach nicht mehr das was man von früher kennt.
> 
> Action Helden heute:The Rock,Jason Statham,Vin Diesel
> 
> ...



Ich liebe Jacky Chan, der ist knuffig. Ich sag nur "Rush Hour" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer mag nicht Chris Tucker?
Ja es gibt echt viele tolle Filme.

Und ich muss gestehen, dass ich auch Vin Diesel mag "The fast and the furios"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt einer von Euch "Das letzte Einhorn"? Den Film hab ich ja geliebt...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Gauragar (14. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Kennt einer von Euch "Das letzte Einhorn"? Den Film hab ich ja geliebt...



Sehr schöner Film, das Allerbeste daran ist die Musik.

Wenn wir schon mal bei Zeichentrick sind, so werfe ich mal meinen Jugendhelden in die Runde:

Captain Future!

Ich hab alle Folgen, schaue hin und wieder immer mal rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Jones (14. Mai 2008)

Ok.
Dann mein Jugendheld.

HE-MAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das letzte Einhorn ja die Musik von America hiesen die glaub ich,und Schmendrik der Zauberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Die Ninja Turtels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiderman
He-Man
Die schlümpfe
Tom & Jerry (die gibts ja auch schon ne Ewigkeit)
Simpsons
Die Glücksbärchi
Die Gummibärenbande
Misses Joe und ihre fröhliche Familie
und wie hiess der Anime mit dem Kind und dem kleinen Reh?
dann noch Tom Saywer und Huck
Peter Pan
und noch vieles vieles mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Mai 2008)

Filme, die mir gut gefallen, sind:

-Saw I-IV
-Der Herr der Ringe (Triologie)
-American Pie I-VI
-James Bond (alle)
-Indiana Jones (alle)

Und Serien die mir sehr gut gefallen:

-Futurama
-The Simpsons
-South Park
-Family Guy
-American Dad


----------



## Gwynny (14. Mai 2008)

Dr schrieb:


> Ok.
> Dann mein Jugendheld.
> 
> HE-MAN
> ...


 Ja so hießen die, genial, vor allem Der "Busenbaum" ist klasse



Gauragar schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Film, das Allerbeste daran ist die Musik.
> 
> Wenn wir schon mal bei Zeichentrick sind, so werfe ich mal meinen Jugendhelden in die Runde:
> 
> ...


 Ich liebe diese Serie! Kennt einer von Euch die Gruppe "Daft Punk"? Die erinnern mich immer an Captain Future 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2008)

starwars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genauso wie indi natürlich


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2008)

Zuviel... ich könnts aber Priorisieren und nur die Top 4 der 10293109231023 Filme mit nennenswertem Fan-Potential erwähnen *g*:

1. Star Wars (ich wehre mich aber weiterhin gegen Episode I und "Stirb schmerzhaft Binks" anzuerkennen.)
2. Predator 1+2 und AvP2 -> Weil Predatoren einfach coole Säue sind
3. Indiana Jones
4. Star Trek 2,3,4,6,7,8,9


----------



## Gwynny (14. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zuviel... ich könnts aber Priorisieren und nur die Top 4 der 10293109231023 Filme mit nennenswertem Fan-Potential erwähnen *g*:
> 
> 1. Star Wars (ich wehre mich aber weiterhin gegen Episode I und "Stirb schmerzhaft Binks" anzuerkennen.)


 Jawohl!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> 1. Star Wars (ich wehre mich aber weiterhin gegen Episode I und "Stirb schmerzhaft Binks" anzuerkennen.)



Und ich wehre mich gegen den Titel Star Wars: Episode IV - Eine neue Hoffnung. SO HEISSt DASS NICHT!!!!






Und Jar Jar ist voll knorke.


----------



## Dr Jones (14. Mai 2008)

Weil wir grad bei Filmen sind.

Als alter Comic Fan hat mir sehr gut Iron-Man gefallen.

Wobei ich sagen muss ich mag Spiderman nicht wegen Toby(Ich hab ein Dumminasi Gesicht)Maquire.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Und ich wehre mich gegen den Titel Star Wars: Episode IV - Eine neue Hoffnung. SO HEISSt DASS NICHT!!!!



Episode X + Titel hieß es erst mit Erscheinen von EPS. :-P
Jar Jar und alle weiteren neuen knuddelweich-für-fsk-6-freigaben-geeignete-kommerz-figuren müssen sterben...grausam...langsam....blutig und qualvoll.


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

Dr schrieb:


> Weil wir grad bei Filmen sind.
> 
> Als alter Comic Fan hat mir sehr gut Iron-Man gefallen.
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss ich mag Spiderman nicht wegen Toby(Ich hab ein Dumminasi Gesicht)Maquire.



Ich hab immer die Zeichentrickserien geschaut, auch She-Ra, ich fand den Pegasus so klasse. Und der erste Film von "Die unendliche Geschichte" war auch toll. Ich wollte auch immer auf dem Drachen reiten...


----------



## Dr Jones (15. Mai 2008)

Es gab damalös eine Serie da sind die auf Dinos Geritten und geflogen.Dino Riders

Nah an nem Drachen dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich wundert is das man heut soviel machen kann Filmisch,aber nen wirklich guten Drachenflug hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## avanael (15. Mai 2008)

Damals wie heute immer noch das beste die Bud Spencer und Terence Hill filme!


----------



## Dr Jones (15. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> Damals wie heute immer noch das beste die Bud Spencer und Terence Hill filme!




Ja da geht nix drüber .

Hamburger Pommes Cola und einen Film der beiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

Police Academy war und ist immer noch super.


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> Damals wie heute immer noch das beste die Bud Spencer und Terence Hill filme!


 Am besten finde ich von Terence Hill den "Nobody", allein die Musik ist schon super gewesen


----------



## Yuukami (15. Mai 2008)

dsa ersma alss bester soundtrack  klicks du hier

STARWARS
HERR DER RINGE
BAD BOYS I undII
AMERICAN PIE
AMERICAN HIGH 
JACKAS II und I 
28 DAYS/WEKKS LATER
WALK OF THE LIVING DEAD
DAWN OF THE DEAD
SHAWN OF THE DEAD
SILENT HILL
HILLS HAVE EYES
WERNER
10 000 BC
300
MEINE BRAUT DIE SPARTANER UND ICH 

UND
UND
UND


aj ich bn nen capslock kind xcD


----------



## Siu (15. Mai 2008)

Capslock-Kinder mögen wir aber nicht. Du bist wohl auch ein Kind, dass gegen die Rechtschreibung ist und für das Verdrehen von mehr oder minder allen Buchstaben.
Habe gestern ma wieder Matrix geschaut.. nur geil der Film... aber da auch nur der Erste, da die anderen beiden ziemlich unlogisch werden.


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> dsa ersma alss bester soundtrack  klicks du hier
> 
> STARWARS
> HERR DER RINGE
> ...


Also das ist nicht wiklich mein Geschmack, sind alles Filme bei denen man nicht viel denken muss, bzw. sein Gehirn völlig abschalten kann.

Kennt einer "Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie"?
Das ist ein schöner Film.
Und gerade sind mir wieder "Pretty Woman", "Footlose" und "Dirty Dancing" eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Dr schrieb:


> Es gab damalös eine Serie da sind die auf Dinos Geritten und geflogen.Dino Riders
> 
> Nah an nem Drachen dran
> 
> ...



Find' den aus "Eragon" sehr gelungen, aber... naja.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

was mir grad noch einfällt is donnie darko. ein sehr genialer film


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

Dr schrieb:


> Es gab damalös eine Serie da sind die auf Dinos Geritten und geflogen.Dino Riders
> 
> Nah an nem Drachen dran
> 
> ...



Da fällt mir grade der Film "Dragonheart" ein, der ist auch gut. Und wenn jemand gerne liest und Drachen mag kann ich von Joanne Bertin nur "Der letzte Drachenlord" empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Alanium
Stimmt


LG Gwynny


----------



## Dr Jones (15. Mai 2008)

Dragonheart 1 sehr guter Film

Dragonheart 2 war ansich nett nur die Stimme des Drachen war Olli P.Da denk ich dann immer an Big Brother oder sowas


Im moment is in der Videothek Dragon Wars draussen,klingt nach Drachen mal als Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

Dr schrieb:


> Dragonheart 1 sehr guter Film
> 
> Dragonheart 2 war ansich nett nur die Stimme des Drachen war Olli P.Da denk ich dann immer an Big Brother oder sowas
> Im moment is in der Videothek Dragon Wars draussen,klingt nach Drachen mal als Tip
> ...



Naja der "Dragonheart 2" hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen, ich finde bei manchen Filmen belässt man es besser bei einem Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Dr Jones (15. Mai 2008)

Es kommt schwer auf die art derFilme an.

Aber meist du hast sicher recht wenn du sagst das viele 2ten Teile von Erfolgsfilmen nicht an den 1sten rankommen.

Da fällt mir spontan jetz Matrix ein.Und bevor wieder einige rumnöllen ich habe das große ganze nich verstanden vom Matrix Universum.

Stimmt hab ich nich.Teil 1 war und is eben der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (15. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Capslock-Kinder mögen wir aber nicht. Du bist wohl auch ein Kind, dass gegen die Rechtschreibung ist und für das Verdrehen von mehr oder minder allen Buchstaben.
> Habe gestern ma wieder Matrix geschaut.. nur geil der Film... aber da auch nur der Erste, da die anderen beiden ziemlich unlogisch werden.


 

hdf??? irren ist menschlich...


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

Dr schrieb:


> Es kommt schwer auf die art derFilme an.
> 
> Aber meist du hast sicher recht wenn du sagst das viele 2ten Teile von Erfolgsfilmen nicht an den 1sten rankommen.
> 
> ...



Ja, oder z.B. bei den Star Wars Filmen. Die Episoden waren zwar nicht schlecht, kamen aber nicht annähernd an  die ersten ran.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Super Filme sind noch "Die Ritter der Kokosnuss" und "Das Leben des Brian". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (15. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Super Filme sind noch "Die Ritter der Kokosnuss" und "Das Leben des Brian".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja da stimme ich Dir absolut zu


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Always look on the bright side of death! *sing*


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Always look on the bright side of death! *sing*



bright side of life ..

omg !
aber indiana omfg .. im tv kahm erst letztes wochende am sonntag die erste folge


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Bright side of death komt auch genau EINMAL vor!


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

naja aber geht ja um life ^^ hauptsächlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weis schon das death auch vorkommt .. <3 alte filme .. chuck norris > irgend so ein neuer pew pew held *g*


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Aber ich wollte nu ma grad Death singen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Jones (15. Mai 2008)

Singen wir doch alle. Da singen es ja auch genug am ende.

Auch zur Kreuzigung?? Linke Tür ,jeder nur ein Kreuz


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

"Schleudert den Purschen zu Poden!" <3

"Wer hat den Stein geworfen?!" - "Sie war's, sie war's... öhm... er war's, er war's..."


----------



## Dr Jones (15. Mai 2008)

Schwansus Longus,

Ich habe 20 Jahre nich geredet und da tritt der mir auf den Fuß! EIN WUNDER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

Dir Ritter der Kokosnuss:

"Ich beiß Dir in den Sack, ich beiß Dir in den Sack!... Ok, ok unentschieden."
Klasse ist auch das "Mörderkanickel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

Die Ritter der Kokosnuss ist einfach nur genial.

Die Franzosen in der Burg sind echt hammer.

"Holt die heilige Handgranate!"  ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Life of Brian ist meine absolute Lieblingskomödie, bei Actionfilmen sind meine Favouriten die Bruce Lee Filme 
 ( könnte sein weil ich die Sportart von ihm mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Zeichentrick is The Lion King mein klarer Liebling. 
 Kriege heute noch ne Gänsehaut an manchen Stellen des Films. bei ZeichentrickSERIEN ganz klar Käpt´n Balu
 und seine tollkühne Crew und The Gargoyles. bei aktuellen Filmen bin ich seit der Film draussen ist total auf 
 dem 300 Spartans Trip. Meiner Meinung nach wird dat auchn Klassiker.


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Life of Brian ist meine absolute Lieblingskomödie, bei Actionfilmen sind meine Favouriten die Bruce Lee Filme
> ( könnte sein weil ich die Sportart von ihm mache
> 
> 
> ...



Hey die Gargoyles! Die hatte ich schon vergessen. Die kamen doch immer auf K-RTL, oder?


Was ich noch toll fand waren die Saber Riders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (19. Mai 2008)

LOL eben haben meine Kollegen hier Mila Superstar auf dem PC angeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Siu (20. Mai 2008)

Habe noch Kill Bill vergessen! Vorgestern angeschaut. Einfach genial.


----------



## Gwynny (20. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Habe noch Kill Bill vergessen! Vorgestern angeschaut. Einfach genial.


Den hab ich noch nie gesehen und jeder sagt der ist gut, vielleicht sollte ich mir mal überlegen den doch anzuschaun.


----------



## Siu (20. Mai 2008)

Da hast du echt was verpasst. Schau ma in einem MediaMarkt Laden oder so nach. Die beiden Teile kosten meist nur noch 9 Euro oder so. Wenn nicht sogar billiger.


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Kill Bill... wollt' ich mir immer angucken, darf's aber nie.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kill Bill... wollt' ich mir immer angucken, darf's aber nie..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol

wie alt bist du?


----------



## RAV88 (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo 


Meine lieblingsfilme sind:


Rocky 

Star Wars 

Shawn of the Dead 

Indiana Jones 

Die Hexe und der Zauberer 

Herr der Ringe  

Terminator 2 


Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.


----------

